# Carolyn Owens



## TheNowhereMan (May 30, 2007)

I was just curious, i've probibly herd already, but does anyone know how she is?


----------



## Emma (May 30, 2007)

No one knowssssss.


----------



## HugeFan (May 30, 2007)

A damn shame too....Picking a favorite lady from our online community is damn near impossible, but for myself--any attempt would definitely include a discussion of Carolyn. One of the loveliest figures out there, and in my opinion arguably the most enchanting eyes I've ever seen.

At least we're still able to gaze upon some of her pics still. If anyone happens to have the clips from her appearance on German TV (they used to be online, but appear gone), I'd be in your debt.

The consensus seems to be it's a mystery. We can just hope that all is well. If anyone does happen to be in touch with her, pass along all of her fans' well wishes.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 1, 2007)

HugeFan said:


> A damn shame too....Picking a favorite lady from our online community is damn near impossible, but for myself--any attempt would definitely include a discussion of Carolyn. One of the loveliest figures out there, and in my opinion arguably the most enchanting eyes I've ever seen.
> 
> At least we're still able to gaze upon some of her pics still. If anyone happens to have the clips from her appearance on German TV (they used to be online, but appear gone), I'd be in your debt.
> 
> The consensus seems to be it's a mystery. We can just hope that all is well. If anyone does happen to be in touch with her, pass along all of her fans' well wishes.



agreed, does anyone have any images of her at her peak weight aside from the 1 on her peronsal site?


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 3, 2007)

Who is Carolyn Owens never heard of her or seen any postings from her


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 13, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Who is Carolyn Owens never heard of her or seen any postings from her




She is a beautiful woman that I met at a convention several years ago. She had lovely blue eyes and a plesant voice. She did complain to me that it seems like the midsize women got all the attention and the larger women were ignored. 

I told some of my female friends of this comment and most of them were incredulous at this view of the world. I have not seen or talked to her in years but i have a nice memory of a very lovely gentle person.

Russell


----------



## Athena9950 (Jun 14, 2007)

she was nearly (if not totally) immobile, wasn't she? 
i felt sorry for the girl...


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jun 14, 2007)

I actually remember her on some talk show in which the topic was feederism. Anyone know where to find clips of that?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 15, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> she was nearly (if not totally) immobile, wasn't she?
> i felt sorry for the girl...


 You perhaps have Carolyn mixed up with Teighlor or Gina... Carolyn seemed to be walking quite well on Maury(or was it Montel?) shortly before she went off the grid, Carolyn was active on a very early form of the Internet in '88 which is one thing that makes her so important to where we are today...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 15, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> You perhaps have Carolyn mixed up with Teighlor or Gina... Carolyn seemed to be walking quite well on Maury(or was it Montel?) shortly before she went off the grid, Carolyn was active on a very early form of the Internet in '88 which is one thing that makes her so important to where we are today...



Ned is a bbw/ssbbw Historian. I might as well put Theologian too.


----------



## youngnintogaining (Jun 15, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Ned is a bbw/ssbbw Historian. I might as well put Theologian too.



I do believe Carolyn was on the short lived Dr. Laura show about her gaining. If I remember right she was on with her sister and was around 700 lbs when the show was taped. This would have been around 1999-2000 ish.


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 15, 2007)

Carolyn was a beautiful, very large and very smart lady who liked herself and knew what things were all about. Well before the web hit its stride, Carolyn ran a BBS, one of those early text-based bulletin board systems where you dialed in. She had a fairly active community and lots of stories postings, many of which are still someone in the archives of my oldest hard disks. I remember her system being threatened at some point because her 5-1/4-inch floppy was on the fritz and so I bought her a new one. I had the pleasure of talking with Carolyn at a size acceptance convention in the early 1990s where she was as pleasant (and mobile) as Russell described. Carolyn made the transition to the web, but somehow her site never had the leading position she had in the older BBS days. Eventually things got a lot quieter, and I haven't heard from or about her in years.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 15, 2007)

I last spoke to Carolyn in 1993, when a mutual friend passed away. And other than being sad at the loss of our friend, she was doing well at the time. But I haven't spoken to her since, and honestly do not know of anyone else that knows her well enough to have kept in touch.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 15, 2007)

it's a shame, i came across two of her sites a few months back one being a gallery page and another may have been the remnents of the BBS site that was mentioned earlier. I was curious because I was shocked by some of her pictures and was hoping she was an active member here. I would really liek a chance to speak with her. See my GF and I are working on a magazine in the ear future (well next 4 years) that is basicly an anti Teen Bop or Teen People. It promote have a good self image over almost killing oyurslf to be like Paris Hilton. I was hoping Carlolyn could give us some input.


----------



## Tina (Jun 15, 2007)

One suggestion, just off the top of my head: hire a good editor.


----------



## Mini (Jun 15, 2007)

Tina said:


> One suggestion, just off the top of my head: hire a good editor.



Ever read Teen Beat? We ain't talkin' Shakespeare. We're not even talking Brown. We're talking... Cletus.


----------



## Tina (Jun 15, 2007)

True. And yet still...


----------



## Mini (Jun 15, 2007)

Tina said:


> True. And yet still...



My life is equal parts weeping for the future and drowning my pain with absinthe.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 15, 2007)

Mini said:


> My life is equal parts weeping for the future and drowning my pain with absinthe.



And absinthe makes the heart grow fonder.....


----------



## Angie O'Plasty (Jun 15, 2007)

Wasn't it Carolyn that was on German TV a long time ago? I don't think it was Teighlor or Gina.




Ned Sonntag said:


> You perhaps have Carolyn mixed up with Teighlor or Gina... Carolyn seemed to be walking quite well on Maury(or was it Montel?) shortly before she went off the grid, Carolyn was active on a very early form of the Internet in '88 which is one thing that makes her so important to where we are today...


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 16, 2007)

youngnintogaining said:


> I do believe Carolyn was on the short lived Dr. Laura show about her gaining. If I remember right she was on with her sister and was around 700 lbs when the show was taped. This would have been around 1999-2000 ish.


I do remember the sister and the boast of having eaten a dozen donuts while waiting in the Green Room.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 16, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Ned is a bbw/ssbbw Historian. I might as well put Theologian too.


 Perhaps TheAlogian if the deity is a SSBBW.:bow:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 16, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Perhaps TheAlogian if the deity is a SSBBW.:bow:



Actually, the Greek word 'theos' can refer to either a god _or_ a goddess, depending on whether you use the masculine or the feminine form of the definite article with it. And yes, I'm a pedant in any language.*


*It just means I'm picky. It doesn't imply anything improper about children.


----------



## Tina (Jun 16, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood, I wanted to rep you for my first Dims laugh of the day, but I just repped you yesterday, so no go. Wanted to let you know anyway, that you crack me up. 


Angie O'Plasty said:


> Wasn't it Carolyn that was on German TV a long time ago? I don't think it was Teighlor or Gina.


Yes, it was she. Beautiful woman.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jun 20, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I do remember the sister and the boast of having eaten a dozen donuts while waiting in the Green Room.



My favorite part was when she met an online admirer for the first time in person and rather than bring a bouquet of flowers, he brings a grocery bag filled with food. She ate during the whole show. :eat1:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 20, 2007)

Tina said:


> One suggestion, just off the top of my head: hire a good editor.



well i didn't mean creative advice persay, more like an interview kinda thing really


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 20, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> My favorite part was when she met an online admirer for the first time in person and rather than bring a bouquet of flowers, he brings a grocery bag filled with food. She ate during the whole show. :eat1:



ok now that you mention thatthe clip is vaughly familiar is on youtube?


----------



## luvhips (Dec 17, 2012)

I speak to her on a regular basis and she is fine and doing well


----------



## kentwildt (Dec 20, 2012)

luvhips said:


> I speak to her on a regular basis and she is fine and doing well



Is she still big?


----------



## luvhips (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes Carolyn is still big. There was a period of time when she lost a couple of hunderd lbs. but put it all back on. She never did weigh 780lbs but she still is an Ultra SSBBW


----------



## joswitch (Dec 23, 2012)

luvhips said:


> I speak to her on a regular basis and she is fine and doing well



That's nice to know.


----------



## Russell Williams (Dec 25, 2012)

I saw Carolyn in the 80s at a couple of naafa gatherings. I remember her lovely face, beautiful blue eyes, and lovely body. 

Louise and I were somewhat astounded when Carolyn complained that the midsize women got all the male attention. 

she was so beautiful, and had such a wonderful gentle personality. I assume that she is still beautiful and a pleasant person to be with.


----------



## knobby59 (Dec 27, 2012)

Glad to hear she is alive and well. She was one of the first SSBBW n the web, and still one of the most beautiful.


----------

